# Hatch Reels



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do any of you own or have you used a Hatch Reel in salt? I am looking at adding a 7wt rig to my arsenal and looking close at Hatch reels. I have read good things and they look awesome but I am looking for more info than the hype.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

On a recent trip to Belize, the lodge I stayed at provided Orvis ZG rods and Hatch reels on their lodge outfits. I bring my own equipment, so I didn't use them; but I did spend some time testing them out. I liked them both. Personally, I'm not an Orvis fan, but the ZG rod was nice. I liked the look, feel and quality of the Hatch reels. I would consider them if I was in the market for a new reel.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never used one but I'm pulling the trigger and getting a 12 plus this week for my trip to Mexico. I've done a lot of research on these reels and have talked to the sales rep, Banning Collins, and decided that these reels are the way to go. I have 3 reels with sealed drag systems (Nautilus 8, Nautilus 12T, and a Sage 6010) and for saltwater the having the drag sealed from the elements is a great help. Long story short, I have never heard anything negative about the Hatch reels.


We just ordered some Hatch reels in at iFly, and we should have them in a couple of weeks. I'll post up to let you know what I think of the 12 Plus when I get to use it.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

there good reels, just overpriced.

if you like it, get one.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

JDM77 said:


> Do any of you own or have you used a Hatch Reel in salt? I am looking at adding a 7wt rig to my arsenal and looking close at Hatch reels. I have read good things and they look awesome but I am looking for more info than the hype.


Next reel will be a hatch or nautilus (probably the hatch). But it's gonna be a bonefishing reel. If you are looking at a redfish reel, you can find something with a less beefy drag, and therefore cheaper and lighter.


----------

